# Predator Hunting Contest



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Folks, the fellas from Michigan Predator Hunting Outdoors / Facebook will be holding a predator hunting contest this year. We managed to hold the closing ceremonies at the Jays Sporting Goods Location in Clare, Michigan. THis is going to be a great event for all to attend.

We went about things a bit different with this contest in comparison to how the other Michigan contests are held. The largest / heaviest dogs will be the winners in this competition. Shoot 1 big dog or 10 and your still in the running for the big pot $$ and prizes.

There will also be multiple starting locations throughout the state to greatly save on your drive for the hunt check in / start.

Give these guys a shout to get registered or for further details.

https://www.facebook.com/events/957734554374066/


----------

